# I GOTZ to have one of these!!!!



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Anyone know who made 'em?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Clean up in aisle 4!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Anyone know who made 'em?


It's a fridg magnet. The mother in-law won't let me have hers.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

those are cool, Ill find it


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.fridgedoor.com/shoppingcart3d.html
I just ordered 5


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Looks like a whole new racing class just got started! :woohoo:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

wonder how hard it would be to adapt that to a Tjet...

shopping carts going SIDEWAYS--w00t!

--rick


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

resinmonger said:


> Looks like a whole new racing class just got started! :woohoo:


Mega-"G"rocery getter?


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

myself i would like to see one dragrace bob's upcoming hotdog mobile!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

ParkRNDL said:


> wonder how hard it would be to adapt that to a Tjet...
> 
> shopping carts going SIDEWAYS--w00t!
> 
> --rick


Shouldn't be hard to do at all, glue a post an go. Ill experiment with different chassis when I get them an let you know


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Musical beer can slot car anyone?????“Fizzt… glug, glug, glug …aahhh”. http://www.fridgedoor.com/beercansound3d.html


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I prefer to make my own sound effects.... POP!!! Glug glug glug..Aaaaahhhh.. Burrrrrrp!!! LOL


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Hobby Talk custom cart????


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

must be tough in the corners!lol...


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

slotnewbie69 said:


> must be tough in the corners!lol...


Not with the lvl 42 custom neo mags I make


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK (Dec 22, 2008)

that's cool,all it needs is a miniature Bam Magera figure in it !


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

or John Boy and Billy Bob from down south w/Food Lion on the side of the cart.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

ParkRNDL said:


> wonder how hard it would be to adapt that to a Tjet...
> 
> shopping carts going SIDEWAYS--w00t!
> 
> --rick


Yes they would fit under it, cut the fake wheels off the cart an glue in a post an you would be good to go


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

slotnewbie69 said:


> myself i would like to see one dragrace bob's upcoming hotdog mobile!


I still have a little Ketch-up-ing to do before it gets started.

Bob...love the Kart...zilla


----------

